# Visit hammerforum.com !



## AJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Some fun by Roger Cicala at lensrentals

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/03/hammerforum-com


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 5, 2012)

I just ordered mine from Amazon.com. Only 3 left  

http://www.amazon.com/Stiletto-TB15SS-Replaceable-Straight-Titanium/dp/B00079R1Z6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333647320&sr=8-1


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 5, 2012)

This should be read more. Its HILARIOUS!


----------



## daveswan (Apr 5, 2012)

There's many a true word....


----------

